# Merry Go Round Bike



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2018)

What a great idea! But why? 

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/merry-go-round-bike/6660034391.html








Merry - Go - Round - Bike ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥♥ ♥ ♥ - $4000 (Christopher Metcalfe Creations) 

 condition: excellent 
 make / manufacturer: Christopher Metcalfe Creations


 Merry - Go - Round - Bike *** One of Christopher Metcalfe Creation's One of a kind and great fun. 8 riders Built with Schwinn City Cruiser single speed with Bendix coaster brakes , 26 X 2.20 Holy Roller Street tires MAXXIS . COM , R1-Iope U S A Back rack , 23'' from center of pedals to seat mount and 12'' extension so it fits most riders , Brooks England saddles , A great ride for the avid bike riders


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2018)

here's why....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## mickeyc (Aug 5, 2018)

Dumb….


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2018)

one mans's dumb is another mans "hoot".


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 7, 2018)

Might as well do something with those diamond frame drop bar 10 speeds no one can give away, needs apes


----------

